# Crappie spawning



## Park (Mar 14, 2004)

Eric Hustad

I enjoyed your article on spring crappie fishing and your right on about almost everything.

When crappies move into the shallows at around 50 degrees it is not to spawn but to find food they don't actually spawn till quite a bit later.

Tight Lines
Park


----------

